# Broken Star Anise



## maxxx39 (Jun 19, 2012)

I got some broken star anise pieces from Penzey's last week.  I want to use them in my melt and pour projects.  Thank God I checked and have been talked out of using my anise extract in the kitchen! :shock: Now to be patient and get my hands on some anise essential or fragrance oil depending on budget....
Has anyone here used it in soaping? I love the licorice smell....


----------



## judymoody (Jun 19, 2012)

I've used the essential oil.  It's relatively cheap and sticks forever.  A little goes a long way.


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the anise/licorice smell so I've never used it, but i do get requests for it from time to time.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 26, 2012)

I've used a licorice scent in my soaps and there is a market for them, especially if you make a 100% CO bar and sell it as a Fisherman's soap... :wink:


----------



## maxxx39 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think my order from BB just came in and it has anise oil in it! Fisherman's soap here I come if anyone wants it!!


----------



## Relle (Jul 3, 2012)

I've made one with Anise EO and dh has taken it and given some to his fishing mates. I found it was strong at first and after 12 months nothing much at all. Think I needed more EO in it.


----------



## maxxx39 (Jul 17, 2012)

I got some clove buds for cheap in the grocery store was considering embedding a few for texture in any future 100% clove bud oil soap....


----------



## judymoody (Jul 17, 2012)

maxxx39 said:
			
		

> I got some clove buds for cheap in the grocery store was considering embedding a few for texture in any future 100% clove bud oil soap....



If you use clove oil, go easy on it.  It can be an irritant.  It will also accelerate trace, perhaps even causing your soap to seize if you use too much or soap too warm.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 18, 2012)

Clove buds are very rough and I don't think it would make for a nice exfoliant....


----------

